# WTF!!! Locked inside of my car!



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

So on my way to work, my service parking assist notification came on...Didn't even know the Cruze had parking assist...but whatever. So I go to get out of the car, and my door wouldn't open. The locks were up, in the open position. So I started the car, and shut it off again hoping it would reset whatever was messed up. Didn't work. I then used the unlock/lock still with no luck. Now, I am pissed!!! So I try to open the passenger door, and it let me out. Now I am even more pissed because I have to climb over the center counsel with my snow packed boots. I walked over to the driver side door and it opened up from the outside. What the f??? I have never been locked inside of my car before!!! This happen to anyone else??? Or is it just my bad luck! Hopefully when I get off at 8am it doesn't happen to me again.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I know you said you tried to open door, restarted car, and tried to open door again. But wondering, did you try pulling on the door handle twice?


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

Mick said:


> I know you said you tried to open door, restarted car, and tried to open door again. But wondering, did you try pulling on the door handle twice?


I tried like 10 times to open the door with the handle...


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Is it possible that the cable is not attached to the inside door handle? Possibly broken?

I know for a fact that if it were, you can still open from the outside still.


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Could you roll the windows down still? I suppose you could roll it down and open the door from the outside in the mean time.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

door froze shut? quite often when that happens you can get leverage on the outside & it opens right up but from a seated position inside you can't open the door. 

As for the parking assist clean the 4 sensors on the rear bumper of your car, they are probably just dirty. All the parking assist does is give you a beep that speeds up as you get to close to object while backing up, eventually giving a solid tone at about 1-2ft. only works at slow speeds though.


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> Could you roll the windows down still? I suppose you could roll it down and open the door from the outside in the mean time.


Haha I thought of that after I already crawled out the passenger side!!!


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

And here I thought this was always a joke.

Blondestar Audio


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

spacedout said:


> door froze shut? quite often when that happens you can get leverage on the outside & it opens right up but from a seated position inside you can't open the door.
> 
> As for the parking assist clean the 4 sensors on the rear bumper of your car, they are probably just dirty. All the parking assist does is give you a beep that speeds up as you get to close to object while backing up, eventually giving a solid tone at about 1-2ft. only works at slow speeds though.


Nope, door isn't frozen shut, I got in it right? Haha. Valid point with sensors, car is dirty. But I'm thinking they are covered with snow. That warning didn't come on until I put it in reverse so that makes total sense.


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

Camcruse said:


> And here I thought this was always a joke.
> 
> Blondestar Audio


I am shaking my fist at you!!!


----------



## CajunJosh (Jan 1, 2013)

Chevy has a security feature in some vehicles that disables the interior door handle if the lock is engaged. I've dealt with this on a few models when helping motorists who have locked their keys in the car. It is almost as annoying as the Toyota security features.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

CajunJosh said:


> Chevy has a security feature in some vehicles that disables the interior door handle if the lock is engaged. I've dealt with this on a few models when helping motorists who have locked their keys in the car. It is almost as annoying as the Toyota security features.


That's not the case with the cruze as previously mentioned in this thread, one just has to pull the door handle twice & it will open even when locked. 

Sounds more like the inside door handle is disconnected/broke inside the door.


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

I leave work in 10 minutes, I'll know shortly


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

Seems to be working, I fell asleep right when I got home, lol!!! I'm hoping this was just a fluke


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

iCruze2 said:


> So on my way to work, my service parking assist notification came on...Didn't even know the Cruze had parking assist...but whatever. So I go to get out of the car, and my door wouldn't open. The locks were up, in the open position. So I started the car, and shut it off again hoping it would reset whatever was messed up. Didn't work. I then used the unlock/lock still with no luck. Now, I am pissed!!! So I try to open the passenger door, and it let me out. Now I am even more pissed because I have to climb over the center counsel with my snow packed boots. I walked over to the driver side door and it opened up from the outside. What the f??? I have never been locked inside of my car before!!! This happen to anyone else??? Or is it just my bad luck! Hopefully when I get off at 8am it doesn't happen to me again.




iCruze2,
I am sorry to hear that you had this experience with your Cruze. I am happy to hear that everything seems to be fine. If this happens again or if you have any questions please feel free to contact me anytime. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

iCruze2 said:


> So on my way to work, my service parking assist notification came on...Didn't even know the Cruze had parking assist...but whatever. So I go to get out of the car, and my door wouldn't open. The locks were up, in the open position. So I started the car, and shut it off again hoping it would reset whatever was messed up. Didn't work. I then used the unlock/lock still with no luck. Now, I am pissed!!! So I try to open the passenger door, and it let me out. Now I am even more pissed because I have to climb over the center counsel with my snow packed boots. I walked over to the driver side door and it opened up from the outside. What the f??? I have never been locked inside of my car before!!! This happen to anyone else??? Or is it just my bad luck! Hopefully when I get off at 8am it doesn't happen to me again.


why didn't you just roll the window down and try the outside handle?


----------



## oshia86 (May 29, 2011)




----------



## DrVette (Dec 6, 2011)

Did ya try the FOB?


----------



## danogg (Nov 16, 2011)

This happened to me this morning! Locks popped up like normal but was unable to open driver side door. Had to crawl over and exit out of passenger side. Even when I went around outside, door would not open. Fiddled with the key fob and eventually opened. Took it to the dealership and of course, things worked fine


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

What temps did this take place and what years? May be a new issue with certain vehicles in certain temps.


----------



## danogg (Nov 16, 2011)

2012 Cruze LT....outside temp around -6 celsius (21F). Dealership could not recreate the problem...think they think I'm nuts LOL


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Obviously your doors did unlock, I suspect something was frozen. Have you sprayed/wiped your door seals with something? usually this is the first thing that will prevent a door from opening in the winter. I usually use some silicone spray. 

You have any rain or wash you car lately? Could have been some ice inside the door that melted once in the warm dealers garage. If it was just a frozen/stuck door seal a warm garage would have also fixed. Only strange part, you got into the car, usually frozen door leaves you locked out of the car.


----------



## danogg (Nov 16, 2011)

Door was not frozen...I got in it just fine and had already driven for about 1/2 hour to get to work! The last couple weeks there has been a slight delay in the door unlocking...takes a few seconds after the locks click open. Also, another thing I noticed recently....my radio remained on even after key has been removed....I know its supposed to do that but it is supposed to shut off as soon as the driver door opens and a few times in the last month or so it hasn't. Sounds like an electrical/sensor issue of some sort but what do I know. Guess I'll just have to wait till it happens again


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

danogg said:


> .I know its supposed to do that but it is supposed to shut off as soon as the driver door opens and a few times in the last month or so it hasn't. Sounds like a...


bad door lock/latch.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

danogg, 

If your concern happens again, please do not hesitate to reach out to GM of Canada for assistance. They can be reached at 800-263-3777. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## nike12000 (Sep 13, 2013)

danogg said:


> Door was not frozen...I got in it just fine and had already driven for about 1/2 hour to get to work! The last couple weeks there has been a slight delay in the door unlocking...takes a few seconds after the locks click open. Also, another thing I noticed recently....my radio remained on even after key has been removed....I know its supposed to do that but it is supposed to shut off as soon as the driver door opens and a few times in the last month or so it hasn't. Sounds like an electrical/sensor issue of some sort but what do I know. Guess I'll just have to wait till it happens again


If radio stayed on I would think door sensor for door like door ajar switch not sure if thats built into latch or not tho

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

